# MAC spam folder--can you help?



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I am expecting an e-mail document that could be considered spam by my MAC.  I have never set up a spam folder for this account.  The sender insists it has been sent multiple times, and it indicates that it has gone through on the sender's end, but it does not show up in my mail account.  If I have never set up a spam folder, is it possible one exists that I just can't locate?  I am totally perplexed.   Any suggestions?  Thanks!!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

You need to give much more info, such as what email client you are using, what ISP, etc.

If you can log onto your email from a web interface,have you tried that?

Also, it's Mac, not MAC.  

Mike


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks, Mike.  I know it's Mac, not MAC.  

I have Comcast and have indeed tried the web interface without success.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

What email client?

You probably need to check if your ISP has a spam filter enabled by default. If it is, then there is almost certainly a way to "white-list" the sender of the mail you aren’t getting.

Are you sure the sender has your email address correct on that particular message?

Mike


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Is it your @me.com or @mac.com email account?  Or is it your comcast account and you are using the mail application on your mac?


----------

